# Best Fanservice



## Redshadow49 (Dec 18, 2011)

HSDK (Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi) vs Fairy Tail vs HSOTD (High School of the Dead) vs Onihime VS

Yeah I am currently reading these four and noticed something in common with all four of them.  One of the reasons their popular (notice I said *one of the reasons* just in case someone goes ) is because of the fanservice.

So which is the best in these categories:
Bust
Ass
Uniqueness

and um....

loli   

Pictures are recommended


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2011)

To Love Ru sweeps them all.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 18, 2011)

Fairy Tail. That's all I have to say. Mashima draws the best girls in my opinion. Nice Lucy ava by the way.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 18, 2011)

Among the four you mentioned, I'd choose HSDK. (IMO) Shigure alone >>> FT cast in terms of fan service quality and its amount.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Dec 18, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> To Love Ru sweeps them all.



will maybe, but that like over

and Shigure is definitely a top contender


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 18, 2011)

Redshadow49 said:


> will maybe, but that like over


TLR (aka TLR Darkness now) is not over and fanservice there became much more explicit.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, FT may not have as much fanservice (wish there was more), but I still think he does the best girls. The pic with Lucy raising her shirt up, has to be one of the best manga/anime bodies I've seen. Dude can draw girls.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Dec 18, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Well, FT may not have as much fanservice (wish there was more), but I still think he does the best girls. The pic with Lucy raising her shirt up, has to be one of the best manga/anime bodies I've seen. Dude can draw girls.



I agree Fairy Tail as a certain flavor to it (I don't know how to word it)

Lucy




> TLR (aka TLR Darkness now) is not over and fanservice there became much more explicit


will...more reading material


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi for me.. It got annoying in one point. Heavily fan service for like 30 chapters..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magikbyrd (Dec 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi for me.. It got annoying in one point. Heavily fan service for like 30 chapters..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




This.

Every one of them is hot.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 18, 2011)

Reborn 

Seriously, i prefer Cage of Eden because it has good fanservice and it's not boring like the others.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Dec 18, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Reborn
> 
> Seriously, i prefer Cage of Eden because it has good fanservice and it's not boring like the others.



Cage of Eden is a great story (at least to me) and doesn't necessary need fanservice to keep viewers.  

As far as the fanservice goes, it only has like one good looking girl and the rest kinda blend in.Also COE kinda ruined it for me when I notice Yamada cant draw legs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Kenichi is probably the best on that list


----------



## Akatora (Dec 18, 2011)

Just wondering is there a noticeable difference in the fanservice of these mangas comparing their mag run with their volumes?

since TLR for instance did that and TLRD even more so. Honestly i've been surprised again and again by Darkness how they can sell it as a shounen.


of the ones mentioned in the OP I'd go with "Onihime" for best looking girls


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 18, 2011)

What is TLR ? Does anyone have a link to where I can read it ?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 18, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> What is TLR ? Does anyone have a link to where I can read it ?



TLR is To Love Ru

TLRD is To Love Ru Darkness


----------



## Redshadow49 (Dec 18, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> What is TLR ? Does anyone have a link to where I can read it ?



TLR

TLR Darknessl



> Kenichi is probably the best on that list


I would agree with kenichi, except that recently the way the eyes are drawn is creepy (other then that though )


----------



## Smoke (Dec 19, 2011)

Someone hasn't read aki-sora


----------



## Butcher (Dec 19, 2011)

Redshadow49 said:


> Cage of Eden is a great story (at least to me) and doesn't necessary need fanservice to keep viewers.
> 
> As far as the fanservice goes, it only has like one good looking girl and the rest kinda blend in.Also COE kinda ruined it for me when I notice Yamada cant draw legs


Same bro,Cage of Eden is great.

Out of the ones listed, it would be Highschool of The Dead. 

Also, has a new chapter of it come out yet? I'm assuming not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Redshadow49 said:


> TLR
> 
> TLR Darknessl
> 
> ...


 Nothing wrong with those eyes...


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2011)

Redshadow49 said:


> HSDK (Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi) vs Fairy Tail vs HSOTD (High School of the Dead) vs Onihime VS
> 
> Yeah I am currently reading these four and noticed something in common with all four of them.  One of the reasons their popular (notice I said *one of the reasons* just in case someone goes ) is because of the fanservice.



No you were right, it is the only reason.


----------



## justski (Dec 20, 2011)

Recent cage of eden chapter cover.
Brain and internal organs


----------



## 8 (Dec 20, 2011)

i must have an unconscious fanservice filter. i overlook most of it just as how someone experienced on the internet doesn't notice the adds. if someone asked me after reading a romantic comedy if there were panty shots, there's a good chance i wouldn't know. unless it was really too obvious.

but if i have to pick out one manga where i liked the fanservice, the first that come to mind is nozoki ana.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Dec 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nothing wrong with those eyes...


no dude I said eyes, look higher....higher....above the neck....there you go



> Also, has a new chapter of it come out yet? I'm assuming not


no neither is Onihime VS. 



> i must have an unconscious fanservice filter. i overlook most of it just as how someone experienced on the internet doesn't notice the adds. if someone asked me after reading a romantic comedy if there were panty shots, there's a good chance i wouldn't know. unless it was really too obvious.


There is no way you can read HSDK and not notice the fanservice...I mean the women clothing are made out of tissue paper


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 20, 2011)

1-I *USED *LIKE the strongest disciple, it had a good story and good fan service. But lately for the past .......................... chapters, the fan service have seem forced, bad, not good and the story   PS I liked the black hair one 

2- Change 1,2,3 Best Manga  of all, good action, good story and the best fan service so far. 

3- Fairy tail BOOBS 

This is from strongest 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2011)

Bastard!! solos all of those series.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2011)

justski said:


> Recent cage of eden chapter cover.
> "something else"


That reminds me I need to continue this. Put it on hold for a while and totally forgot about it afterwards.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh if we are talking fanservice than you must be talking about Fairy Tail FTW.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 21, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> To Love Ru sweeps them all.



This man knows what he is talking about


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

....This thread


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 21, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Bastard!! solos all of those series.



 I had forgotten all about it, specially the movies.



Endless Mike said:


> ....This thread



.... Your post


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2011)

Air Gear's fanservice is about the most that I can tolerate.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Dec 21, 2011)

justski said:


> Recent cage of eden chapter cover.
> SONIDO



Like I said before, only one character in COE that actually looks good...damn good though



> Oh if we are talking fanservice than you must be talking about Fairy Tail FTW


FT doesn't own fanservice, its just that its survival depends on it



> I USED LIKE the strongest disciple, it had a good story and good fan service. But lately for the past .......................... chapters, the *fan service have seem forced*, bad, not good and the story PS I liked the black hair one


Yeah like miu's kidnapping (I was like )



> Air Gear's fanservice is about the most that I can tolerate


I would say its one of the few that has a will balanced fanservice IMO


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Although it's a rare occurence in this manga.

Some other examples from different sources:

*Spoiler*: __ 





--

--

--

--


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 22, 2011)

to-Love Ru wins this competition by miles.


----------

